# Reformation Day in....Chile?



## sastark (Oct 20, 2008)

So, I was browsing Wikipedia and came across a list of Holidays celebrated in Chile (where my wife is from) and saw that Reformation Day is a National Holiday there (called "	Día Nacional de las Iglesias Evangélicas y Protestantes"). Just thought that was interesting!

Have a look yourself: Public holidays in Chile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 20, 2008)

sastark said:


> So, I was browsing Wikipedia and came across a list of Holidays celebrated in Chile (where my wife is from) and saw that Reformation Day is a National Holiday there (called " Día Nacional de las Iglesias Evangélicas y Protestantes"). Just thought that was interesting!
> 
> Have a look yourself: Public holidays in Chile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
The article says it was established in 2008. The first annual!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for that heads up, Seth!


----------



## sastark (Oct 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks for that heads up, Seth!



No problem! I know Chile has a long history of a Protestant presence in the country (notably, a Presbyterian presence in Valparaiso), but only 15% of the country is Protestant, and 99% of that is Pentecostal (per the Wikipedia article on Chile)! I wonder what sort of celebrations they will be having on Oct. 31?


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 21, 2008)

Reformed Churches in Chile:

Iglesias

ireformada - IGLESIA REFORMADA

Reformed Churches throughout the world:

Idiomas


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 21, 2008)

Reformation Day Holiday in Chile: On October 11, 2008 Law 20,299 established Reformation Day on October 31 as a national holiday, starting in 2008. This holiday is moved to the preceding Friday if it falls on a Tuesday, or to the following Friday if it falls on a Wednesday.

Is there any other country that celebrates Reformation Day?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2008)

Wikipedia says:



> It is a civic holiday in Slovenia (since the Reformation contributed to its cultural development profoundly, although Slovenians are mainly Roman Catholics) and in the German states of Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Saxony, Saxony-Anhalt, and Thuringia.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

FaithWorld » Blog Archive » Look who’s celebrating Reformation Day today | Blogs | Reuters.com (October 31, 2008)


----------

